# اسئلة محظورة



## مرمرين (13 يونيو 2011)

:bomb:اقترح عمل قسم جديد يحتوى على ألأسئلة الخاصة يكون شبية ببرنامج اسئلة محظورة التى تقدمة هايدى حنا على قناة معجزة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 يونيو 2011)

مفيش حاجة محظورة في مسيحيتنا


----------



## هالة الحب (29 يونيو 2011)

حبيبتى مرمرين ممكن توضحى ايه المقصود بمحظورة.ربنا يباركك


----------



## مرمرين (30 يونيو 2011)

:Love_Mailbox:دة برنامج كان على قناة معجزة ألفضائية 00000000تقديم وأعداد هايدى حنا  ويمكن إلأستفسار عنه  عن طريق  جوجل:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

_*طيب ايه هى الاسئلة  دى نوعيتها ايه ؟؟*_​


----------



## مرمرين (26 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*طيب ايه هى الاسئلة دى نوعيتها ايه ؟؟*_​


 دة برنامج كان يذاع على قناة( معجزة ) ألفضائية تقديم (هايدى حنا ) ويتحدث عن ألثقافة ألجنسية  وأهميتها قبل ألزواج:wub:


----------

